# so much fallout it looked like i had a reflection of my eyemake up on my cheeks LOL



## urbanD0LL (Mar 29, 2009)

last night when i went omg i was freaking out , i wiped under my eyes and cheeks soo hard it hurted , then i went over it with powder and it still didnt do anything , i thought it was hilarious though . 
i did search for some suggestions so i'll be trying out some, i'm thinking of either doing my eye make up first or applying loose power underneath my eyes but i have a feeling this could not work well and do the same thing it did last night or applying like a thich layer of moisturizing lotion or something . we'll see what works best !!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 29, 2009)

I always do my eyes first and also place  Loose powder under my eyes and it works for me


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah i do my eyes first


----------



## carandru (Mar 29, 2009)

Do my eyes first as well.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah i tried that before but yesterday i was too excited i guess and i did my face first but never again, just doesnt work for me . and my one the es i used was a loose powder so that didnt help neither but oh well , i sure know better now .


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 29, 2009)

if you do the loose powder trick, make sure you put it on thick so that theres enough to catch the fallout and brush away with it....I wouldnt do moisturizer first, that would just make it stick to you........


----------



## lipshock (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL @ hurted.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I do my foundation first.  Apply a generous (and I do mean generous) amount of some cheap loose powder underneath your eyes and you'll be fine.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 30, 2009)

lol , ooops it started to hurt ?  lol idk . 
but thanks ! and yeeeessss i just looked on my left and saw i had some leftover from my maybelline mineral powder , problem solved .


----------



## JustSloan (Apr 1, 2009)

I almost always do my eyes first.  Unless it's a neutral eye that day.. 
I've had to do my face over too many times.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with the suggestions, in addition, there are some eyeshadows that are ridiculous when it comes to glitter/shimmer (Urban Decay's Midnight Cowboy?) well it can look like a fairy exploded on your face as throughout the day the fallout will happen you can see it when you smile.  In those rare shadow instances, try something like final seal to prevent that experience.  Also when  you use a cheap loose powder, be careful not to get the racoon effect.  I have seen some where the transparency wound up making the person look ashen or like their concealer was far too stark


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_I agree with the suggestions, in addition, there are some eyeshadows that are ridiculous when it comes to glitter/shimmer (Urban Decay's Midnight Cowboy?) well it can look like a fairy exploded on your face as throughout the day the fallout will happen you can see it when you smile. In those rare shadow instances, try something like final seal to prevent that experience. Also when you use a cheap loose powder, be careful not to get the racoon effect. I have seen some where the transparency wound up making the person look ashen or like their concealer was far too stark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


you are so right about midnight cowboy. With heavy glitter eye shadow i usally make it a studio fix powder day. i can wipe with a baby wipe and fix my face quickly. i always do my eyes first.  Or use that eyeshadow as body shimmer/glitter when you go out.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 2, 2009)

i never do my eyes first unless its something like black black pigment... i don't really get fall out though. i personally find on me that if i do my foundation second it makes under my eyes look ashy and i can't make my foundation look good. tipping your head forward helps a lot.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustSloan* 

 
_I almost always do my eyes first.  Unless it's a neutral eye that day.. 
I've had to do my face over too many times.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly what I was going to post!


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 12, 2009)

honestly when I'm doing my eye makeup, even if I'm using darker colors, I do my foundation and everything else first. But when I get to the eyes as I dip the brush into whatever color I use I lightly tap off the excess a few times and that works great too


----------

